# ENTP? Not sure, help?



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Is my Big Five indicative of anything?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

eh might be never looked into tying the 5 into MBTI

if you have read up about Ne and Te cognitive functions, can you explain the differences between them and how you see they influence your real life? the more the better - sometimes people confuse Te and Ti in the workings and think that they have well developed Te when in fact they are using Ti, there is less confusion about Ne/Ni usually but Te and Ti often get interchanged


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

lylyness said:


> Is my Big Five indicative of anything?


Let me guess? High in openess, high in contiensciousness, high in extraversion, low in agreeableness, and I'm not sure about Neuroticism. Am I right?


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Let me guess? High in openess, high in contiensciousness, high in extraversion, low in agreeableness, and I'm not sure about Neuroticism. Am I right?


More like average conscientiousness. 

My reservations with ENTJ is that they seem super organized and efficient. I like to plan things, but I change plans all the time. I'm never organized with physical space (my desk, my closet, etc). I don't always do steps in order. I guess I'm decisive, but I'm pretty flexible too. And I will pass up leadership opportunities to people I think would handle them better, but I will always pursue them if I think I'm most qualified or if no one else steps up.

But, on the other hand, I know I still am naturally inclined to organize things. I just don't put in the effort to maintain organization. I'm not sure how important that is.


----------

